# Trying some new canned foods



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I bought a couple of variety of Simply Nourished, have to say it looked like real food. I opened up the seafood bisque. It had chunks of sardines, tiny shrimps, and calamari in a thickish broth. Definitely looked like a "real" bisque (except for the sardine chunks). My lot had "issues" with the brothiness of the food, so 2 of the 3 refused to eat and the third started to but was wolfing sardine chunks down and ended up getting a bone "stuck" in his throat which end with him vomiting (my fault, don't know why I didn't think of the bones and needing to chew). Which resulted with him refusing to eat any more. Hopefully the other variety will go over better. I also bought 2 flavors of Organix Ultramix canned. The beef one looked like meatballs in a thin gravy. It was an immediate favorite. I'm hoping the chicken with bacon is eaten as well. The last "new" brand I'm trying has really cheesy names like Grandma's Casserole and Backyard BBQ. Grandma's Casserole looks like regular pate like canned food. This one was eaten with enthusiasm by 2 and with slight reluctance by the third (His Highness Superpicky). So just wanted to talk about some of what i'm feeding.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I just finished up a phase LOL of canned feeding to my dogs. I really, REALLY like Kirkland Cuts in Gravy. Fed it to all the dogs exclusively and they all had great digestion, best ever, in fact! I like the chunks. 

The seafood bisque sounds interesting. Don't know if mine would eat it. My PWD has a sensitive tummy and I really should keep her on something more stable (stop with all the switching and variety). My poodle is sensitive, too. My bichon and chihuahua handle most anything. 

I can never make up my mind what is the "best" food to feed.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Personally, I don't believe there really is a best food. I rotate food like runway models change clothes, quick and often. I would like to try Kirkland's but can only find the mutlipack and with owning their royal highnesses buying more than a couple cans at a time is not smart. I ended up throwing 3 cans of the seafood bisque away (only 10 oz each, most of "broth"). I've never had a "sensitive" dog, I believe it's because I change of food so often. They seldomly get the same food (brand, flavor or type) from day to day. Some of my friends who did have sensitive pups found that changing up daily helped their pups become less sensitive, took a couple of months though.
Right now, the castor and pollux (not organix, same company though) and the cheesy name food are going to be part of the rotation. Going to try the simply nourish again, see if a different flavor will be acceptable.
I figured changing it up keeps me covered for just about anything.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, I opened another can of Simply Nourish (chicken with beef and sweet potato stew). Once again, it looked and smelled like people food. The meat and sweet potato were even shaped into those little cubes all that was missing were the noodles. Sadly, all of their royal highnesses were not thrilled by it.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

weruva-i use the kobe beef as a topper at times. smells great.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Fromm Shredded is good, too. It looks like pulled pork (or beef or chicken) and mixes nicely with dry food.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Tried fromm a while back, not a one would touch it (they don't seem to like any fromm foods). Can't find weruva around here, and since I don't buy more than a can or 2, most of the time, it doesn't make sense to try and order it. On a side note, their royal highnesses definitely do not believe that dogs are omnivores. They all left the pieces of sweet potato and peas from last nights dinner sitting in their bowls, carefully picking out the meat pieces to eat. lol


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I've been giving my dogs the Ultra canned food as a treat sometimes. They absolutely love it. The big cans are chunks in gravy and my ddogs go crazy for it.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i use can food as a topper and when i'm being lazy i'll feed a can. i use several different
brands and flavors. i also feed my dog fresh beef, fowl, pork and fish. i use a lot of other
toppers also.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I've tried Ultra. It didn't pass their royal highnesses' test. Only our Isabella even tried it and she only ate a couple of nibbly bites. I have to say that the pups prefer "pate" type can over "saucy" ones.
doggiedad, what kind of can do you feed?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah that can be an issue sometimes. Unfortunately, the only pate versions in the Ultra are the small trays.


----------



## pugtown (Nov 21, 2013)

Some of the pate foods I've been feeding are Merrick 96%, Whole Earth Farms, Core, Nature's Logic and Hound & Gatos. I don't have any picky eaters. I previously fed Addiction, but someone mentioned to me they are canned by Evangers.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

The last one you mentioned with the cutesy names is Merrick.

For a super picky dog, I'd say try Solid Gold's Tripe or Merrick's tripe canned food. 

I also second the Weruva


----------



## pugtown (Nov 21, 2013)

Variety also has a large line up of cutesy named canned foods.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

pugtown said:


> Variety also has a large line up of cutesy named canned foods.


You should have heard Steve try to pronounce Weruva :wink:


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

another new food:Wellness Core Salmon, Whitefish and Herring did not go over well. One refused to even get close to his dish, one "tasted" it then refused it, the last (my least picky eater) ate about half of it then had an upset tummy for the rest of the night. Lots of burping, stretching and wanting to be patted which caused even more burping (loud and stinky ones too). not buying this again


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

Celt said:


> another new food:Wellness Core Salmon, Whitefish and Herring did not go over well. One refused to even get close to his dish, one "tasted" it then refused it, the last (my least picky eater) ate about half of it then had an upset tummy for the rest of the night. Lots of burping, stretching and wanting to be patted which caused even more burping (loud and stinky ones too). not buying this again


Have you tried any cans with Tripe yet? I would try that.

Also Red Barn makes canned food that's very popular for picky dogs. It's got bull stick flavor in it haha.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I've tried canned tripe (Trippet and Green Cow). They all loved it, preferring Trippet over Green Cow. Both these foods are very difficult to get here though. I haven't seen any Red Barn food around here.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I buy the canned green tripe because I have problems getting the real stuff at times. Just a couple of tablespoons added to their dinner now and then for a bit of variety.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

The next "new" canned:Natural Ultra Mix minced chicken with bacon and tomato entree. it looks like small chunks mixed into a really moist pate food. one of my guys ate it, one ate most of it, the third took 2 nibbles and refused the rest. So another food on the no buy list. 
Variety was one of the cutesy named brands I tried. The other was Blue Buffalo. I'm sad that the only store to carry the Variety brand will no longer be carrying it, and those were the "home run" foods so far
An "old" food I tried, a couple of different "flavors", was solid gold. The 2 refused to touch (one barely sniffed at it), the third licked it then refused to eat. Evangers, they're willing to eat but it gives them stinky farts (very sulfury smelling), so they don't get that often.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Have you ever tried home cooked/crock potted food? What do they think of it? You can make up big bulk batches, like today, I made a big chicken breasts, thighs, organs, salmon, potato, yellow squash, carrot, lentils, apple batch (and I use Animal Essentials Sea Calcium to balance the calcium/phosphorus). I throw all of it in the crock pot except the calcium, let it cook all day, mash with a potato masher, mix in the calcium/stir and then package in containers. I keep one out to top kibble with and then put the others in the freezer. 

Mine love it.

One of my favorite canned foods, though is the Kirkland Cuts In Gravy. Best poops ever and they love it. Probably already mentioned it earlier in the thread… CRS LOL.
HTH.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I do cook occasionally for them mostly add on stuff. I'll boil up some chicken, "meatballs, or beef chunks to "cut up". Usually, they get enough for a full "meal". I haven't tried to make a crock pot food though. I've heard a lot of good things about Kirkland but it only comes in "large" batches. I prefer getting single cans of new foods because I generally end up with the pups not being happy with it


----------



## mayayoung (May 24, 2015)

i've heard great things about the wellness core stew food. The regular wellness core canned food is good too.


----------

